# Update: DeAndre Jordan stabs Mavericks in the back, returns to the Clippers



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/617055616440385536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/617058720699297792


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

:yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes:

My favorite player. I can root for him wholeheartedly now.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Ok. Was worried there for a minute that Dallas was going to bottom out after not being in the LMA sweepstakes at all. But w/ Matthews, Parsons, Dirk, and DeAndre we've at least improved defensively over last year. Now about that point guard...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Big loss for the Clippers. Big win for the Mavs. Now they just need a good PG and they could be very interesting in the west next year. Who's their PG now? Harris?


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Wtf


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Good. Eat shit, Clippers.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

All the Clippers fans who were killing him on the internet when they were down 3-2 to San Antonio, NOFX22 who wanted to trade him every year and even for Garnett, they're all going to realize what they had and lost next year.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Trade Jamal Crawford for a center. Maybe Jason Thompson


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Aren't the Wizards looking to trade Nene?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Chandler Parsons deserves a raise.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Bob Sacre is the best center in LA...


----------



## Pelicans808 (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Good move for the Mavs. If LMA joins the Spurs, the Southwest will continue to be the toughest division in the league by far.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Funny to watch the Clippers self-implode this off-season. Ouch.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

RIP Clippers...been nice.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

No way the cavs can make all their big men happy this year with mozgov, love, Thomson and Verajo. Get mozgov in a trade and will be fine


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Can Clippers make the playoffs?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



NOFX22 said:


> No way the cavs can make all their big men happy this year with mozgov, love, Thomson and Verajo. Get mozgov in a trade and will be fine


Towns, Pekovic, and Garnett. Go get Garnett.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Dirk is like 37. In a year or two it's gonna be Deandre and an injury prone Parsons and that's it lol


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

@Ron you can switch back. Clippers will still be better next year, but won't be long.


----------



## Pelicans808 (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



Ballscientist said:


> Can Clippers make the playoffs?


Yes. This is still at least a 50-win team IMO. Chris Paul and Blake Griffin are still All-Stars. They need to find themselves a serviceable big man to replace Jordan, but otherwise I don't see them imploding. A better question would be: Who will be the better team next year? Clippers or Mavs?

I'll say Clippers. But their window to get a title is closing.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

This is disturbing. The guy left a team that could have contended for a title to go and join the Mavs? Can this guy seriously think he's going to be spoon fed shots like Paul did this season? 

Neither team will be moving past the second round. Not with their current rosters. If I were the Clips I try to get Nene or Varejao. Their center position is woefully shoddy.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Clips will be fine if they land TT somehow


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Clippers solution would be

1. K Perkins
2. Amare
3. Sign Rivers a one year big contract and deal him for a big Center.

not enough to deal for Varejao, Nene or Roy H.

Over the Cap, can't sign anyone.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Dirk is like 37. In a year or two it's gonna be Deandre and an injury prone Parsons and that's it lol


Agree. This is a terrible signing for the Mavs, and it also makes little sense for DeAndre.

Clippers are screwed with two guys earning $40 million under the current cap.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

I think the Clippers need to take a chance on Javale McGee.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

whatever XD


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

jayk009 said:


> I think the Clippers need to take a chance on Javale McGee.


Oh Yea that's right. He would be a good fit.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



kbdullah said:


> Ok. Was worried there for a minute that Dallas was going to bottom out after not being in the LMA sweepstakes at all. But w/ Matthews, Parsons, Dirk, and DeAndre we've at least improved defensively over last year. Now about that point guard...


Rodney Stuckey, Lou Williams, Dellavedova, Barbosa, and Andre Miller are the best PGs left on the market.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

The moment it all ended


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

As funny as it is watching the Clippers ruin their team, I can't help but feel this was a bad decision for Deandre. What is he hoping to prove? You're going from Chris Paul feeding you to free buckets to a team where you don't even know who the Point Guard even is. That's not going to help him prove anything. 

Maybe LA wasn't offering that same money. Maybe he was unhappy for personal reasons. I don't know, but it doesn't seem like a good on-the-court decision..


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



RollWithEm said:


> Rodney Stuckey, Lou Williams, Dellavedova, Barbosa, and Andre Miller are the best PGs left on the market.


uggghhh....I'll stick w/ Harris over those guys. I'd rather just try to trade to get Jameer Nelson back.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Can't see Dallas hanging on to a playoff spot.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Dirk is like 37. In a year or two it's gonna be Deandre and an injury prone Parsons and that's it lol


So should they not sign a top 5 center in the league because Dirk is 37? I don't think they've ever had trouble getting players. DeAndre is going to help Dirk by doing all the things he can't at his age.



edabomb said:


> Agree. This is a terrible signing for the Mavs, and it also makes little sense for DeAndre.
> 
> Clippers are screwed with two guys earning $40 million under the current cap.


Yeah, they just signed the #1 /#2 free agent this summer. TERRIBLE. Makes tons of sense for DJ. Gets to play in his home state and for teammates that respect him.



Marcus13 said:


> As funny as it is watching the Clippers ruin their team, I can't help but feel this was a bad decision for Deandre. What is he hoping to prove? You're going from Chris Paul feeding you to free buckets to a team where you don't even know who the Point Guard even is. That's not going to help him prove anything.
> 
> Maybe LA wasn't offering that same money. Maybe he was unhappy for personal reasons. I don't know, but it doesn't seem like a good on-the-court decision..


DeAndre has averaged almost the exact same points per minute since he came into the league. He just runs the floor, rolls to the basket, and out hustles players. He can score wherever. Chris Paul is going to miss him a lot more than he is going to miss Chris Paul. Paul's championship window is closed.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



jayk009 said:


> I think the Clippers need to take a chance on Javale McGee.


I really like this idea, worth a gamble.

If you ask me, this is a big mistake by Jordan. He has a very specific skillset offensively, I think he considers himself far more talented than he actually is in that regard. He is a spectacular finisher around the hoop but is limited when it comes to creating those opportunities himself outside of putbacks on a rebound. The incredibly high number of great looks/passes that lead to easy buckets from CP3/Blake (and to a lesser extent Crawford) will be missed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



GrandKenyon6 said:


> Can't see Dallas hanging on to a playoff spot.



Why? They got in last season. And they got better this offseason.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



Basel said:


> Why? They got in last season. And they got better this offseason.


Agreed. I feel like all the teams in the Southwest Division are playoff locks unless they knock each other out of it.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



Basel said:


> Big loss for the Clippers. Big win for the Mavs. Now they just need a good PG and they could be very interesting in the west next year. Who's their PG now? Harris?


Lou Williams would be a good pick up for the Mavs.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



BlakeJesus said:


> I really like this idea, worth a gamble.
> 
> If you ask me, this is a big mistake by Jordan. He has a very specific skillset offensively, I think he considers himself far more talented than he actually is in that regard. He is a spectacular finisher around the hoop but is limited when it comes to creating those opportunities himself outside of putbacks on a rebound. The incredibly high number of great looks/passes that lead to easy buckets from CP3/Blake (and to a lesser extent Crawford) will be missed.


The era of C's that had plays called for them are slim. Most C's play above the rim and lack the true fundamentals of the Hakeem, Ewing or even the Alonzo's of the older era's. This is a good when you can land arguably a top 5 C in today's NBA era.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



Adam said:


> So should they not sign a top 5 center in the league because Dirk is 37? I don't think they've ever had trouble getting players. DeAndre is going to help Dirk by doing all the things he can't at his age.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not a knock on Dallas. It's a knock on Deandre.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

So in other news, the Clippers still do not have a single center on their roster and the best centers still available in free agency are JaVale McGee, Bismack Biyombo, Kosta Koufos, and Kendrick Perkins (a guaranteed lock to sign with the Clippers).

That is not good news. They are going to be going small an awful lot this year out of necessity.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



Basel said:


> Why? They got in last season. And they got better this offseason.


I'm not sure how much better they got. Replacing Chandler and Ellis with Jordan and Matthews seem like lateral moves to me. And Dirk isn't starting material anymore. They also lost Aminu who played pretty well for them at the end of the season.

They got marginally better (at best).

I expect Utah and New Orleans to take big leaps forwards and would take both over the Mavs. OKC will be healthy and will undoubtedly be better than Dallas. The Suns will fight for a spot. The Clippers will take a step back but they will still be better than Dallas. The Warriors, Spurs, Rockets, and Grizzlies aren't going anywhere. Only Portland got significantly worse. The rest of the West is getting better while Dallas is trying to tread water.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



GrandKenyon6 said:


> I'm not sure how much better they got. Replacing Chandler and Ellis with Jordan and Matthews seem like lateral moves to me. And Dirk isn't starting material anymore. They also lost Aminu who played pretty well for them at the end of the season.
> 
> They got marginally better (at best).
> 
> *I expect Utah and New Orleans to take big leaps forwards and would take both over the Mavs*. OKC will be healthy and will undoubtedly be better than Dallas. The Suns will fight for a spot. *The Clippers will take a step back but they will still be better than Dallas*. The Warriors, Spurs, Rockets, and Grizzlies aren't going anywhere. Only Portland got significantly worse. The rest of the West is getting better while Dallas is trying to tread water.


Not sure I completely agree with the bolded parts. It remains to be see if the Jazz pups are ready for the pressure of a playoff run, and until the Clippers get a center... I can't envision them being a playoff lock. Just remember that many pundits had the Hornets penciled in as a top 4 team in the East last season until Lance took down their locker room. Don't think the Clippers are immune to that cancer until you see it.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



Jamel Irief said:


> @Ron you can switch back. Clippers will still be better next year, but won't be long.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/617371185488265216


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Without DeAndre, who is going to protect the rim for the Clippers? Barnes and Jordan were two of their three best defenders and they don't have either now...

I think Dallas remains a 6 or 7 seed and tries to gain a point guard next offseason when the cap jumps up. They just want to maintain relevancy so they are a FA destination.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



kbdullah said:


> Without DeAndre, who is going to protect the rim for the Clippers? Barnes and Jordan were two of their three best defenders and they don't have either now...
> 
> I think Dallas remains a 6 or 7 seed and tries to gain a point guard next offseason when the cap jumps up. They just want to maintain relevancy so they are a FA destination.


Some that are downplaying the Mavs signing the best available C in FA is just silly. The era of the C's that were dominant and that could create constant offense through them are slim. Matthews and DJ makes the Mavs much better defensively. Signing Lou Williams IMO would make them a strong 3-6 seed.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

I am guessing part of the pitch to DJ was going after Durant next summer. I don't see Dirk playing much longer. He did not look like he was moving very well last year. I could even see him retiring after this season.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Clippers will have to adjust to more small ball lineups and Blake Griffin will need to step it up defensively.

I think they will be fine though. Deandre Jordan always struck me as a guy that was a defensive beast on an eye level but his actual impact is not as great as people seem to think. He can get lots of boards and make highlight worthy blocks but I bet if you break down his positioning, etc. it will not be that great.

For someone like Javale Mcgee he will be able to step in offensively and just catch lobs and put backs the same as Deandre(although he is not as good at finishing). Defensively he will probably be a work in progress as he will be out of position alot and committing bad fouls. He'll get the blocks and the highlight dunks but it will be alot of growing pains. However it's a risk that they need to take. 

One thing that makes me think Javale will never get it together is his ADD. You can tell that he can never focus and he is always blanking out and this translates directly on the fkloor especially on the defensive level. If you blank out for even a split second you are all of a sudden in a bad position and commit a foul, or leave a guy wide open for an easy basket. 

They should look into giving him aderall or something. Maybe it will save his career.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



Adam said:


> Yeah, they just signed the #1 /#2 free agent this summer. TERRIBLE. Makes tons of sense for DJ. Gets to play in his home state and for teammates that respect him.


It does make sense for the Mavs in that he is a quality player in his prime - it's just a completely different way of operating than we're used to seeing these days. Most teams would rather be a contender or horrible - the Mavs look to be settling into the middle ground for the next half decade.

A team with no point guard doesn't suit his skill set IMO. If he isn't leaving LA to get more shots then this doesn't matter so much - but I think that would be one of his reasons for leaving. He'll miss Paul more than Paul will miss him IMO, as Paul has the more diverse skill set on that end of the floor.

I don't know enough about his teammates not respecting him to comment on that.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

the mavs haven't actually gotten better, but their signings this offseason keep them from falling apart. they should still make the playoffs.

it's going to be interesting if they actually try to pretend deandre jordan is orlando dwight howard. jordan just doesn't have that ability.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



edabomb said:


> Most teams would rather be a contender or horrible - the Mavs look to be settling into the middle ground for the next half decade.


that's really dumb. the mavs are keeping themselves relevant and trying to stay where just adding the right piece to what they already have can put them into legitimate contention. it's way way better to do that if possible than to tear things apart tanking in hopes of a high draft pick.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/617499281851830273
#LobCity lol


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Cuban's quotes on this guy are approaching comedy territory. I get it that its his shtick, but comparing DeAndre Jordan to Shaq, when he's not even on Dwight's level is comical.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Redick gives the Clippers a failing grade for free agency:



> "Listen, we had one priority this summer. And that was to re-sign D.J. And we missed out on that,” he said. "So, barring some miracle, y'know, our makeup of our team is completely different now."
> 
> While Jordan's absence figures to be felt most acutely in the middle on defense, Redick made sure to note just how important he felt Jordan was on the offensive end for a Clippers squad that led the NBA in points scored per possession last season.
> 
> *"He was such an integral part of what we did, not just defensively, but offensively, with the screening, the rolling, his offensive rebounds,"* Redick said. "You know, his presence down low essentially made teams either commit to the 3-point line when Blake [Griffin] or Chris [Paul] penetrated or commit to him, and that either *opened up lobs for him or 3s for guys like me and Jamal and Matt* [Barnes, who was traded in the Stephenson deal and later joined the Memphis Grizzlies]. So, he was a huge part of what we did, and missing out and having him leave for Dallas gives us a failing grade."


B-but all he does is catch lobs. Replace him with JaVale. Hahaha XD


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



HB said:


> Cuban's quotes on this guy are approaching comedy territory. I get it that its his shtick, but comparing DeAndre Jordan to Shaq, when he's not even on Dwight's level is comical.


Give the guy credit, this vast overrating is probably what got him to sign. He probably sold Deandre on being the next Dirk in his home state and convinced him he can get an all-NBA caliber teammate with him. Otherwise I don't get it, why leave a good team with your friend for the Mavs?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618821837238067200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618823895240413184
Wow. No shame. Even off court.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Shady move on both the Clippers AND Deandre's part.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Darius Soriano on Twitter just brought up a big point. If Deandre does reneg then this could have a domino effect in terms of the Pacers dealing Hibbert to the Lakers because Dallas would need a center. That's shit would piss me off to no end.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Yeah, I posted that before I read Doc, owner, others were involved besides CP3/Blake and DJ was torn. Even worse.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

This is like,

Tomorrow DeAndre will get married with Mavs. Tonight he will sleep with his ex boyfriend Clippers ......


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



Ballscientist said:


> This is like,
> 
> Tomorrow DeAndre will get married with Mavs. Tonight he will sleep with his ex boyfriend Clippers ......


Great stuff.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618837618805968896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618841172090454016


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618842569133305857


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

This is some seriously shady shit. How can anyone remain a Clippers fan?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618844949413433344
:laugh:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

lol We might see Mavericks vs Clippers in an off court brawl over Deandre Jordan at their meeting(s).


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

I hate the precedent this would set. None of these July 1st deals mean shit if teams just keep lobbying after the verbal agreement has been made.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Having the gap between verbal commitments and when contracts can be signed is stupid as hell anyway.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

The moratorium never made sense to me. Teams/players should be allowed to sign their deals as soon as free agency begins.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



RollWithEm said:


> This is some seriously shady shit. How can anyone remain a Clippers fan?


I mean IF I was a Clippers fan, I'd be thrilled to see this. If we're losing one of our best players at least I know we gave it every last effort.

But how anyone can claim they still respect Deandre Jordan for this, I can't understand.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

If Deandre Jordan changes his mind then he is similar to Dwight Howard in more ways we knew.

However...he was a dummy for even choosing dallas in the first place...the right "basketball" decision is to stay in 
LA.

Does anyone know if this has ever happened before?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



jayk009 said:


> If Deandre Jordan changes his mind then he is similar to Dwight Howard in more ways we knew.
> 
> However...he was a dummy for even choosing dallas in the first place...the right "basketball" decision is to stay in
> LA.
> ...


Hedo pulled this on the Blazers years ago.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



jayk009 said:


> If Deandre Jordan changes his mind then he is similar to Dwight Howard in more ways we knew.
> 
> However...he was a dummy for even choosing dallas in the first place...the right "basketball" decision is to stay in
> LA.
> ...


Yeah. I know Turkoglu verbally agreed to a contract with the Blazers before backing out and heading to Toronto. Carlos Boozer also became notorious for doing the same thing to Cleveland the year he went to Utah. It's very rare though.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

I honestly hope he goes back to the Clippers. I don't really care if it's shady or not. If people in the league care about it then they should take on making this unwritten rule into a written one by getting rid of the moratorium.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



Marcus13 said:


> Carlos Boozer also became notorious for doing the same thing to Cleveland the year he went to Utah.


That was the most egregious example that most people point to. He blindsided a blind man. But even a blind man can see that his new hair is paint-on.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

I don't get why the Clippers didn't pull out all the stops in the first place. With that said, he goes back, they are a legit contender. Without him, nada


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

He better not reneg. That's a low-class move. 

Also Jason Kidd did this to the Mavericks before signing on with the Knicks in summer 2012.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



kbdullah said:


> He better not reneg. That's a low-class move.
> 
> Also Jason Kidd did this to the Mavericks before signing on with the Knicks in summer 2012.


To be this far along and then pull out now would absolutely be low class, agreed.

He'd quickly move to my list of most hated players. I could care less about the Mavs as a whole, but to say you're signing there and have them pull out on making offers to other FA's? It's a real dick move. 

Although with the way the Clippers players uphold themselves, I wouldn't even be surprised at this point. Just a bunch of greasy, greasy cheaters and whiners.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

One thing to keep in mind is..this is 100% initiated by Deandre...

He is the one that says he is second guessing hos decision...If you are the Clippers wouldn't you do the same thing?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

He probably shouldn't have declared he was going to Dallas, but then again, it is four years of his life. And, that team is lottery bound.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



Marcus13 said:


> Yeah. I know Turkoglu verbally agreed to a contract with the Blazers before backing out and heading to Toronto.



Toronto was the big loser in that ordeal. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



JT said:


> He probably shouldn't have declared he was going to Dallas, but then again, it is four years of his life. And, that team is lottery bound.


I don't really agree with that at all. Cuban has shown time and again he's willing to spend. Once Dirk retires Cuban would try to swing for the fences to bring more big name FA's in. I'm not sure why guys are acting like Dallas would cheap out, or isn't a place that's always active in the FA market. Their team has like 4 new faces every summer.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Clippers will meet Jordan from 7pm to 11pm and sign all papers at 11pm. They want to make sure Mavs have no chances. Mavs are done?


> ESPN reporter Michael eaves had a lengthy series of tweets, citing unnamed sources, that detailed Jordan's offseason adventure.
> Eaves reported that Jordan reached out to Rivers on Monday night, saying he made a mistake in agreeing to join the Mavericks.
> Finally, Eaves reported the Clippers to re-sign with them instead of the Mavericks.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Guys a dirtbag if this is true.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Jordan is pretty much a Clipper because he is the one who wants to be a Clipper. espn link

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...ing-deandre-jordan-back-deal-dallas-mavericks

What should Mavs do next? 70 major free agents are signed.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

I want to see Mark Cuban's reaction if Jordan goes back to Clippers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Very shady on DeAndre's part if true. Cuban and Parsons are going to meet with DeAndre as well, though. Business has definitely picked up.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

This is good stuff. Jordan must love the attention.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618854606098051072


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618842569133305857





King Sancho Fantastic said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618844949413433344
> :laugh:


Apparently, a whole emoji war started. Pierce, Griffin, Paul, and even members of the Warriors and some front office people chimed in. I wasn't really in the mood, but I laughed.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-ball-dont-lie/deandre-jordan-s-indecision-has-sparked-an-emoji-war-between-the-clippers-and-mavericks-191228000.html

EDIT: I see Diss beat me to it.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Jordan let Mavs know that the final decision will be made tonight.

which means

There is a difference between decision and final decision.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

interesting link - Mark Cuban come up with empty.
https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CJa7ahtUwAAVAuB.mp4

Nice Dance!


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Well, this is certainly a positive development for the Celtics.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Cuban said if they failed to land DJ that they were basically gonna close up shop and tank for the year since most of the bottom teams improved in the off-season. What a crazy turn of events that would be.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



Hibachi! said:


> Cuban said if they failed to land DJ that they were basically gonna close up shop and tank for the year since most of the bottom teams improved in the off-season. What a crazy turn of events that would be.


I'm good with it - if the pick falls within the protected range it just rolls forward and, for trade purposes, remains a "likely lottery pick", which is hugely valuable - as opposed to the pick actually being made and turning into a live player who'll have weaknesses to pick apart.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Aren't the Celtics and their fans sick of acquiring picks though?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



HB said:


> Aren't the Celtics and their fans sick of acquiring picks though?


Pick's already acquired. It's just a question of whether it comes in in the 20-24 range or 9-12. Also: no.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Cuban may sue Clippers

contractual relationship = DeAndre Jordan's commitment

http://www.forbes.com/sites/darrenh...-clippers-if-deandre-jordan-changes-his-mind/


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618888066149646336


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618944732203319296
The Clippers have literally locked down DeAndre Jordan's house, and they won't leave until he signs. That franchise is despicable.

I'm wondering why Dallas is even bothering still. Jordan isn't a franchise player, he wouldn't make them title contenders, and now they know that he's a sniveling, indecisive retard who won't honor a commitment. Why are they still fighting for the right to throw $80M at this guy? Pride?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Like.......is this a hostage situation now? Is the next _Taken_ move going to be starring Chandler Parsons?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

What's the latest update?


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



Basel said:


> What's the latest update?


Didn't read thread not sure if posted yet.

SportsCenter ‏@SportsCenter 4m

DeAndre Jordan has told Clippers that he wants to walk away from his new deal to join Mavericks and stay in LA. http://es.pn/1IJwR3M


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

So the Clippers are holding him hostage in his own house? :laugh:

DeAndre needs to just man up and announce right now what he wants to do. Stop playing games. If you want to go back to the Clippers, call Cuban and just tell him. This is ridiculous.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Cuban. Is going. To Sue. Everyone.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 3m

Yahoo Sources: Clippers believe they have a DeAndre Jordan commitment, refuse to exit his home. http://yhoo.it/1HNojtR


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



Ron said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618888066149646336


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618939738930724864


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618941220182560769


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



Bogg said:


> Like.......is this a hostage situation now? Is the next _Taken_ move going to be starring Chandler Parsons?


Personally, I wouldn't risk ****ing with Liam Neeson over Jordan.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Man I would catch so much **** on this forum if he announced at the final minute that he's going to the Lakers.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



Basel said:


> So the Clippers are holding him hostage in his own house? :laugh:
> 
> DeAndre needs to just man up and announce right now what he wants to do. Stop playing games. If you want to go back to the Clippers, call Cuban and just tell him. This is ridiculous.


They are holding him hostage, but he (Jordan) _wants_ this. If he didn't, he would have got out in front of this gongshow before it ever got to this point, and either said "No, I made a commitment to Dallas." or "I changed my mind, I'm going back to LA." The latter would have been sleazy enough, but this?

He's a little girl who wants to be in the spotlight. He wants to feel needed and catered to by those stars that are always garnering more attention than him. He's a fucking pussbag.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



R-Star said:


> Man I would catch so much **** on this forum if he announced at the final minute that he's going to the Lakers.


That would be great.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



Floods said:


> They are holding him hostage, but he (Jordan) _wants_ this. If he didn't, he would have got out in front of this gongshow before it ever got to this point, and either said "No, I made a commitment to Dallas." or "I changed my back, I'm going back to LA." The latter would have been sleazy enough, but this?
> 
> He's a little girl who wants to be in the spotlight. He wants to feel needed and catered to by those stars that are always garnering more attention than him. He's a fucking pussbag.


Agreed. Makes me lose a lot of respect for him.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Wtf do they mean "they have his house surrounded." DJ is a grown ass man. If he wanted them off his property, they would be gone. Cut the bullshit.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Which will be higher next season: DJ's popularity rating or free throw percentage?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



Floods said:


> They are holding him hostage, but he (Jordan) _wants_ this. If he didn't, he would have got out in front of this gongshow before it ever got to this point, and either said "No, I made a commitment to Dallas." or "I changed my back, I'm going back to LA." The latter would have been sleazy enough, but this?
> 
> He's a little girl who wants to be in the spotlight. He wants to feel needed and catered to by those stars that are always garnering more attention than him. He's a fucking pussbag.


That's exactly what it is. And cue some morons coming in with "It's 4 years, it's a huge decision!"

Yea. It is. But he agreed to join the Mavs. If any single person on this forum with a serious job tried to pull that **** and told one job they'd hire on, then turn around and went somewhere else, they'd probably be out of their industry before too long. I know I'd personally be black balled if I tried that ****. But no. There's always a huge group of people who put these guys up on pedestals and act like their decisions are so much harder.

Jordan just wants his Lebron Decision moment and he's crafting it himself. It's ****ing pathetic. It's going to be fun to watch the Clippers waste the rest of Jordans career on 1st and 2nd round exits.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



Drizzy said:


> Wtf do they mean "they have his house surrounded." DJ is a grown ass man. If he wanted them off his property, they would be gone. Cut the bullshit.


Supposedly not letting any agents or representatives from the Mavs in the house.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618944732203319296


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



Bubbles said:


> Supposedly not letting any agents or representatives from the Mavs in the house.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618944732203319296


Yeah, but if he wanted to meet up with the Mavs (whether it be at his place or anywhere else), he could.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



R-Star said:


> Man I would catch so much **** on this forum if he announced at the final minute that he's going to the Lakers.


It would be even better if he announced at the last minute he wants to play for the Kings.

Not the Sacramento Kings. The Los Angeles Kings.

This story gets weirder by the minute.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



Bubbles said:


> Supposedly not letting any agents or representatives from the Mavs in the house.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618944732203319296


:laugh:

Send out for pizza!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

He should sign with OKC, he and Billy Donovan belong together.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

I reckon one of his inner circle eventually got enough balls to say "Look, Deandre, you have zero offensive ability. Dallas will be your tombstone".


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618960135050825729
You got to be shitting me. :laugh:


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



Floods said:


> They are holding him hostage, but he (Jordan) _wants_ this. If he didn't, he would have got out in front of this gongshow before it ever got to this point, and either said "No, I made a commitment to Dallas." or "I changed my mind, I'm going back to LA." The latter would have been sleazy enough, but this?
> 
> He's a little girl who wants to be in the spotlight. He wants to feel needed and catered to by those stars that are always garnering more attention than him. He's a fucking pussbag.


You must've majored in armchair psychology while in school, because that, my friend, is brilliant.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

:laugh: at Blake Griffin.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



Floods said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618960135050825729
> You got to be shitting me. :laugh:


Straight up trolling. Love it.

:2ti:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

This is so compelling.... if I was a bored housewife


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



Jamel Irief said:


> This is so compelling.... if I was a bored housewife


Hey guys! The cool kid's here!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



R-Star said:


> That's exactly what it is. And cue some morons coming in with "It's 4 years, it's a huge decision!"
> 
> Yea. It is. But he agreed to join the Mavs. If any single person on this forum with a serious job tried to pull that **** and told one job they'd hire on, then turn around and went somewhere else, they'd probably be out of their industry before too long. I know I'd personally be black balled if I tried that ****. But no. There's always a huge group of people who put these guys up on pedestals and act like their decisions are so much harder.
> 
> Jordan just wants his Lebron Decision moment and he's crafting it himself. It's ****ing pathetic. It's going to be fun to watch the Clippers waste the rest of Jordans career on 1st and 2nd round exits.


Another armchair professor. Listen, people with "serious" jobs do this, sometimes even after signing on the dotted line and working at one firm for a few days, and it doesn't affect their standing, as long as it's not a repeat occurrence. Is it good for business? No. Do the people who brought them in feel burned? Yes. But _eventually they get over it_, and find someone else.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



Bogg said:


> Hey guys! The cool kid's here!


You wasted a post telling people what they already know versus telling us who James Harden is dating or analyzing Deandre Jordan's emojis.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

We really need a change to the free agency process after this. Imagine if he did this on purpose just to destroy a competitor.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



JT said:


> Another armchair professor. Listen, people with "serious" jobs do this, sometimes even after signing on the dotted line and working at one firm for a few days, and it doesn't affect their standing, as long as it's not a repeat occurrence. Is it good for business? No. Do the people who brought them in feel burned? Yes. But _eventually they get over it_, and find someone else.


Oh. So it's perfectly acceptable, even commonplace, in the real world to not only hide out entirely from the party you intend screw over, one week after you committed to them, but to also invite everyone from your former company to your house so they can come _lock the place down_ until you can legally sign? All while they spam emojis on twitter like a bunch of drunk 14 year old girls?

No, it actually isn't. Jordan is pond scum. No one in the real world would touch him with a 10 foot pole after a display like this.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

@Jamel Irief will love this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618965126180421633


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



Floods said:


> Oh. So it's perfectly acceptable, even commonplace, in the real world to not only hide out entirely from the party you intend screw over, one week after you committed to them, but to also invite everyone from your former company to your house so they can come _lock the place down_ until you can legally sign? All while they spam emojis on twitter like a bunch of drunk 14 year old girls?
> 
> No, it actually isn't. Jordan is pond scum. No one in the real world would touch him with a 10 foot pole after a display like this.


I'm simply commenting on the skeleton of the situation. The rest was created by DJs particular personality quirks.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

Deandre Jordan is a bitch.

I don't blame the Clippers in this...if I was a fan of theirs I'd be absolutely ecstatic with this approach.

But Deandre Jordan is a bitch and I wish him nothing but bad things for the rest of his career.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

This is an outright circus. That Blake Griffin tweet...smh...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618967776955248640


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*

You guys are making assumptions that Deandre didn't even have the decency to call Mark Cuban of his decision. I bet he did but Cuban is demanding to have one last face to face meeting with him so he can apply his business skills/pressure on him to make him change his mind again. They are refusing that but I bet you they were already notified from Deandre himself that he is not going to Dallas anymore. 

I have to say that this was pretty entertaining. It's weird..This situation could have happened before but we would never know about it. Twitter and the up to the minute updates really has changed things.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



JT said:


> I'm simply commenting on the skeleton of the situation. The rest was created by DJs particular personality quirks.


The "skeleton of the situation" is that Jordan committed to somebody, now he wants out because reasons, and he's not man enough to contact the people he's hours away from stabbing in the back or give a concrete statement about his decision, so he's hiding in his locked down house waiting out the clock.

Jordan's antics aren't personality quirks, they're the bleatings of a self-centered retard who backs out on his word because FUCK DAT SHIT YO, I'M IN DA NBA!!!


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618970830056345600
I'm not happy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618970936889356288


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



Adam said:


> :yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes:
> 
> My favorite player. I can root for him wholeheartedly now.


Taking this statement back?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Clippers vs. Mavericks on Christmas Day, anyone?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



kbdullah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618970830056345600
> I'm not happy.


Would you really have wanted that slimeball on your team after all this? You're better off.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618971677247078400


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Blake Griffin is loathsome.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Going to be funny when after all of this, the Clippers still won't make a deep playoff run.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Now watch LaMarcus Aldridge do the same thing to the Spurs...


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I don't believe him anymore, I'll formulate an opinion when he signs a contract.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Say what you want about Jordan, but the Clippers were certainly well within their rights. As a fan I would of been furious if they just gave up. 

This is a business, not 12 year old rec league basketball. When your asset wants to leave you don't quit until its official.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

Basel said:


> Now watch LaMarcus Aldridge do the same thing to the Spurs...


LOL Aldridge is the type of guy that would have a change of mind too..the difference is that Pops would say "fuck that guy we don't need that loser" if such a situation would arise.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



Floods said:


> Would you really have wanted that slimeball on your team after all this? You're better off.


Easy to say, but now the whole FA period has basically passed. Nothing they can even do now, more or less have to trade away what they have for picks.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

dignity!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618973316573958144


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Basel said:


> Now watch LaMarcus Aldridge do the same thing to the Spurs...


I wish. But not to back Portland.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> Say what you want about Jordan, but the Clippers were certainly well within their rights. As a fan I would of been furious if they just gave up.
> 
> This is a business, not 12 year old rec league basketball. When your asset wants to leave you don't quit until its official.


Yup. Deandre doesn't come out of this looking good, but the Clips' organization did right by their fans. They don't have any responsibility to Cuban.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

Do people think that the Clippers are in the wrong here? 

I think they are doing what every other franchise would do if they were in a similar situation. They are being smart and Mark Cuban would do the exact same thing if the situation was flipped.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

So Dallas would have tanked if they hadn't signed Jordan and Matthews. I guess the tank may well now be on.

Too bad for Dirk 30,000 is a few hundred out of sight this season.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

jayk009 said:


> Do people think that the Clippers are in the wrong here?
> 
> I think they are doing what every other franchise would do if they were in a similar situation. They are being smart and Mark Cuban would do the exact same thing if the situation was flipped.


 @RollWithEm apparently did and a couple others. Im guessing these people work in IT or HR or manufacturing or something non-business related.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

jayk009 said:


> Do people think that the Clippers are in the wrong here?
> 
> I think they are doing what every other franchise would do if they were in a similar situation. They are being smart and Mark Cuban would do the exact same thing if the situation was flipped.


It's definitely underhanded. They kept hounding and hounding him after he announced that he was committed to Dallas. Before that they barely even paid attention to him. Of course Jordan only fell for it because he's a suggestible child.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't think anyone should be upset with the Clippers. Be upset with DeAndre Jordan.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Someone on Shark Tank is going to do the same thing to Cuban.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Man you thought Chris Paul was overbearing before, but he locks you in your own house and you cool w/ that?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What Cuban said last week...










D'oh!


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

Floods said:


> It's definitely underhanded. They kept hounding and hounding him after he announced that he was committed to Dallas. Before that they barely even paid attention to him. Of course Jordan only fell for it because he's a suggestible child.


How do you know this though? 

It sounds like Deandre is the one that contacted Doc Rivers that he made a mistake and only then did the Clippers try to do anything. You are implying that the Clippers were doing this even before that happened?

Everything we know is all based on a few lines from twitter and we don't know even close to the whole story. It seems like you're making a story up in your head to villify the Clippers even more.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



Jamel Irief said:


> This is so compelling.... if I was a bored housewife


Ah memories. When we used to pull this out for all the Laker drama.

Now the drama has shifted down the hallway. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What a shitshow.

Daily reminder that the Clippers have the worst television market numbers of all the NBA teams.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618978824416460801


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618975923535245312


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618978824416460801


What he should have done all along.

Congratulations, DeAndre. You just earned $30 million for staying at home for one night.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

jayk009 said:


> How do you know this though?
> 
> It sounds like Deandre is the one that contacted Doc Rivers that he made a mistake and only then did the Clippers try to do anything. You are implying that the Clippers were doing this even before that happened?
> 
> Everything we know is all based on a few lines from twitter and we don't know even close to the whole story. It seems like you're making a story up in your head to villify the Clippers even more.


 @Floods is a drama queen and he makes up stories in his head to make it more scintillating. I doubt anyone agrees with his accounts that the Clippers ignored Jordan until Dallas convinced him to join their team. To his credit though Floods follows the twatter feeds closer than I do so he might know more.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

Ron said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618975923535245312


It's hilarious to imagine this...at the same time I'm shocked that he wouldn't know the address..Couldn't he just ask the agent who he is supposed to be close to the address of the house? Surely Deandre's agent would know this information.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

jayk009 said:


> How do you know this though?
> 
> It sounds like Deandre is the one that contacted Doc Rivers that he made a mistake and only then did the Clippers try to do anything. *You are implying that the Clippers were doing this even before that happened?*
> 
> Everything we know is all based on a few lines from twitter and we don't know even close to the whole story. It seems like you're making a story up in your head to villify the Clippers even more.


You know what, my mistake. Now it's being reported that Jordan called Rivers a few days ago and got this shitshow started. So this is all 100% him being a baby who got homesick.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> @Floods is a drama queen and he makes up stories in his head to make it more scintillating. I doubt anyone agrees with his accounts that the Clippers ignored Jordan until Dallas convinced him to join their team. To his credit though Floods follows the twatter feeds closer than I do so he might know more.


Are you still flustered that I called you out for being a **** in the draft thread? It's okay pookie. Go to sleep.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

As much as this is a shitshow..You have to believe that this will unite the Clippers and make their bond even stronger. Baby Deandre doesn't have to worry about being under-appreciated..They will be a stronger team because of this lol


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Floods said:


> Are you still flustered that I called you out for being a **** in the draft thread? It's okay pookie. Go to sleep.


You're just as easy of a target now as you always have been... except the big donut and various baseball player name eras of your posting. Then you were too pathetic for even me to poke fun at.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618975923535245312


Jesus fucking christ, what sources? The cup holder in his car? You guys are suckers.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Floods said:


> Are you still flustered that I called you out for being a **** in the draft thread? It's okay pookie. Go to sleep.





Jamel Irief said:


> You're just as easy of a target now as you always have been... except the big donut and various baseball player name eras of your posting. Then you were too pathetic for even me to poke fun at.


Okay, you each got one jab at each other. That's enough now; don't litter this thread with personal insults.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Jesus fucking christ, what sources? The cup holder in his car? You guys are suckers.


He's a credible source, as much as a bonehead he is. He's got the little check dingy next to his Twitter ID.

Still, it's funny as hell if Cuban is doing that. Besides, how much more credible of a source do you need when a Jordan family member is forwarding Cuban's texts to him?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> He's a credible source, as much as a bonehead he is. He's got the little check dingy next to his Twitter ID.
> 
> Still, it's funny as hell if Cuban is doing that. Besides, how much more credible of a source do you need when a Jordan family member is forwarding Cuban's texts to him?


So the Jordan family member is with him in his car? I really doubt Cuban is in a metropolis hunting for DJ's house no? Broussard is also the type of guy that posts something as official and causes you to change a thread title only to have to rechange it when it doesn't happen.

Cuban probably sitting in his house texting sounds more likely, but its also less likely for you to retweet that.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

The league still has to approve all deals. If David Stern were still alive he would step in and refuse to accept any contract involving Jordan and the Clippers.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> So the Jordan family member is with him in his car? I really doubt Cuban is in a metropolis hunting for DJ's house no? Broussard is also the type of guy that posts something as official and causes you to change a thread title only to have to rechange it when it doesn't happen.
> 
> Cuban probably sitting in his house texting sounds more likely, but its also less likely for you to retweet that.


I didn't retweet it. I just copied it here to this thread for comment.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Mrs. Thang said:


> The league still has to approve all deals. If David Stern were still alive he would step in and refuse to accept any contract involving Jordan and the Clippers.


Because they already got their one lifetime gift from Stern when he basically stole Chris Paul from the Lakers?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Bitch move by DeAndre.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i can't wait to watch this all blow up for the clippers.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> i can't wait to watch this all blow up for the clippers.


Explain that. How will this blow up for the Clippers?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618994324458487810


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618994324458487810


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Diss beat me to it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ron said:


> Explain that. How will this blow up for the Clippers?



They're the Clippers.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



JT said:


> Another armchair professor. Listen, people with "serious" jobs do this, sometimes even after signing on the dotted line and working at one firm for a few days, and it doesn't affect their standing, as long as it's not a repeat occurrence. Is it good for business? No. Do the people who brought them in feel burned? Yes. But _eventually they get over it_, and find someone else.


Nah man, they ****ing don't. You have absolutely no idea what you're talking about.

"After they signed on the dotted line", nope. You breach your contract with a major company and they've wasted time on you? Or worse they see you as a huge asset going to a competitor? No. You have absolutely no idea what you're talking about. Clearly we aren't talking about the same circles of business here. 

I'd never be allowed a move like this.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Say what you want about Jordan, but the Clippers were certainly well within their rights. As a fan I would of been furious if they just gave up.
> 
> This is a business, not 12 year old rec league basketball. When your asset wants to leave you don't quit until its official.


Well within their rights to keep trying right up until the deadline? Agreed.

Lock him in his house and have Blake Griffin post a picture of a chair on the door? Nah man, that's the 12 year old rec league **** right there.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Man, I've never seen someone get so personally offended by details they are creating themselves as Floods did in this thread. Good lord.

Really shitty move by DeAndre. Really screws over the Mavs offseason and could have a ripple effect across the NBA. If they do decide to tank do they still sign Matthews? If they don't, do they then try to steal Hibbert out of the Lakers doorway? Should be interesting.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> @RollWithEm apparently did and a couple others. Im guessing these people work in IT or HR or manufacturing or something non-business related.


Says middle management Jamel.


Everyone reach for your Cokes, Jamel has something business related to say!


You're not important Jamel. Quit ****ing acting like you're good buddies with the president at Coke. You make 80K a year.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Cuban just got shark tanked.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



R-Star said:


> Nah man, they ****ing don't. You have absolutely no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> "After they signed on the dotted line", nope. You breach your contract with a major company and they've wasted time on you? Or worse they see you as a huge asset going to a competitor? No. You have absolutely no idea what you're talking about. Clearly we aren't talking about the same circles of business here.
> 
> I'd never be allowed a move like this.


There is usually a probationary period for any position no?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Someone needs to photoshop Cuban's face onto Brandon Knight in that Jordan dunk.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Floods said:


> Are you still flustered that I called you out for being a **** in the draft thread? It's okay pookie. Go to sleep.


Jamel is trying out his tough guy act these past few days. Don't get him too riled up or he'll completely flip out and have swears every second word and say how he doesn't care what anyone thinks. Then he'll tell you how great his life is and how he's above you, completely contradicting the fact he doesn't care what people think.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

l0st1 said:


> Man, I've never seen someone get so personally offended by details they are creating themselves as Floods did in this thread. Good lord.


You mean Jordan _didn't_ renege on his commitment to Dallas, call his Clipper teammates to come over and lock his house down until the clock ran out, and then spend the night hiding and not picking up the phone when Cuban or anyone from the team he screwed over called him? What did he do, then?

Jesus christ you're insufferable. You're that guy that always shows up after something's over and tries to stir it back up again. That's quite a niche, keep it up.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



jayk009 said:


> There is usually a probationary period for any position no?


Not that I'm aware of. No. 

3 months probationary for the company for regular employees before receiving full benefits, yes. It doesn't preclude to the employee to my knowledge. And even if it did, if you turned around and left and were seen as an asset, the company wouldn't say "All's fair. Good move on his part. No hard feelings." It doesn't work that way man.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

At least a blind guy didn't get screwed over this time... Carlos Boozer still wins douche of the century award for that one.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Floods said:


> You mean Jordan _didn't_ renege on his commitment to Dallas, call his Clipper teammates to come over and lock his house down, and then spend the night hiding and not picking up the phone when Cuban or anyone from the team he screwed over called?
> 
> Jesus christ you're insufferable. You're that guy that always shows up after something's over and tries to stir it back up again. That's quite a niche, keep it up.



Or I'm that guy that doesn't live on this site and twitter. Or that guy that has my head explode over something like this?

As for that first paragraph... Are you kidding? The only part of that that is verifiable is that he backed out of a VERBAL agreement. The rest of that is you blowing things up. He did contact the Clippers to say he was having doubts. You do NOT know the specifics of that conversation. You do NOT know if he contacted Cuban(or had his Agent do it). Basically you don't know anything. And yet you are throwing your assumptions around like they are fact.

You may consider taking a step away and maybe evaluate why you are blowing a gasket over someone else's life choices.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

roux said:


> At least a blind guy didn't get screwed over this time... Carlos Boozer still wins douche of the century award for that one.


Elton Brand really ****ed over Baron Davis..... funnily enough with the Clippers being involved in that one as well.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Jamel is trying out his tough guy act these past few days. Don't get him too riled up or he'll completely flip out and have swears every second word and say how he doesn't care what anyone thinks. Then he'll tell you how great his life is and how he's above you, completely contradicting the fact he doesn't care what people think.


I'm getting a good chuckle out of his need to constantly remind us how above this place he is, when he posts here practically non-stop and has well over 20,000 posts. It's also great how tirelessly he tries to argue semantics with everyone else's posts while contributing absolutely nothing of his own.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

l0st1 said:


> Or I'm that guy that doesn't live on this site and twitter. Or that guy that has my head explode over something like this?
> 
> As for that first paragraph... Are you kidding? The only part of that that is verifiable is that he backed out of a VERBAL agreement. The rest of that is you blowing things up. He did contact the Clippers to say he was having doubts. You do NOT know the specifics of that conversation. You do NOT know if he contacted Cuban(or had his Agent do it). Basically you don't know anything. And yet you are throwing your assumptions around like they are fact.
> 
> You may consider taking a step away and maybe evaluate why you are blowing a gasket over someone else's life choices.


I know if ESPN and twitter were saying I agreed to a contract with another team and I hadn't, I'd probably say something... just saying.


And a verbal agreement is still important to some people, even though it's 2015 and no one gives a **** about anything anymore morality wise it seems.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618997675979988993


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Elton Brand really ****ed over Baron Davis..... funnily enough with the Clippers being involved in that one as well.


I totally forgot about that one... They need to eliminate this period of time where guys can make agreements but can't actually put pen to paper and sign the deals they said they would take. This could be the start of some bad shit happening in the future.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618995924094857216


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

l0st1 said:


> As for that first paragraph... Are you kidding? The only part of that that is verifiable is that he backed out of a VERBAL agreement. The rest of that is you blowing things up. He did contact the Clippers to say he was having doubts. You do NOT know the specifics of that conversation. You do NOT know if he contacted Cuban(or had his Agent do it). Basically you don't know anything. And yet you are throwing your assumptions around like they are fact.


He made a commitment. The same commitment that every free agent signee makes in the moratorium period before they actually put the ink on the paper. Dallas took that commitment and planned their course of action around the expectation that Jordan would be their center. Him backing out screwed over a whole bunch of people.

Jordan called Doc because he was homesick and/or had buyer's remorse. I don't need to know every word they said on the phone, the actions that came out of that conversation speak loudly enough.

He _did_ hide in his house and refuse to pick up the enough and talk to anyone from Dallas. That's cowardice. The least you could do when you're about to break your word with someone is to let them know directly instead of letting the soap opera play out like he did. He had the power to end it, he didn't because he's an attention whore.

What part of that is not true? Do you have anything to directly counter any of it? If not, then shut the fuck up.



> You may consider taking a step away and maybe evaluate why you are blowing a gasket over someone else's life choices.


You may consider taking a step away and maybe evaluate why you are blowing a gasket over me apparently blowing a gasket over someone else's life choices.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619000124962959360


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618995924094857216


And Dirk plays center? Terrible replacement.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Basel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619000124962959360


I believe that the 30 million dollars difference did an awful lot of talking. Shut the fuck up Chris.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Basel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619000124962959360


If there's one thing you can take to the bank, it's famous people quoting other famous people on twitter!


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

R-Star said:


> And Dirk plays center? Terrible replacement.


I wouldn't want Josh Smith on my basketball team at all.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

roux said:


> I believe that the 30 million dollars difference did an awful lot of talking. Shut the fuck up Chris.



What are you talking about? He signed a 4-year deal with the Clippers, too, and will be making $87 million instead of the $84 million he would've made with Dallas. This isn't a money issue.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619000124962959360


Chris Paul is such a piece of ****. I hated him for his crying to the refs and flopping, but now to run his mouth now is just tired.

The guys a real bitch.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

roux said:


> I wouldn't want Josh Smith on my basketball team at all.


Don't tell @seifer0406 that. He'll tell you you're an idiot.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Basel said:


> What are you talking about? He signed a 4-year deal with the Clippers, too, and will be making $87 million instead of the $84 million he would've made with Dallas. This isn't a money issue.


thought it was 5 for 110 with the 5th being a player option.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

DeAndre clearly initiated this whole thing. He committed to Dallas, but quickly had buyers remorse and really just wanted the Clippers to show him that they wanted him. He wanted to feel wanted. So the Clippers did that. Mavericks got screwed, but by the moratorium more so than anything else.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

roux said:


> thought it was 5 for 110 with the 5th being a player option.



That's what was first reported but that's not what he signed for.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Basel said:


> That's what was first reported but that's not what he signed for.


I see that now.. that changes my viewpoint on this a hell of a lot more. Most people would punch their grandma in the face for 30 million dollars so I wasnt going to fault Jordan for that. Not that 3 million dollars is chump change but it does make him look even worse.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If I were the Mavs, I don't even know what I'd do. I'd probably just ball up and cry.

Realistically, though, they have a ton of money to spend. Best case scenario at this point is really to just go after the best FAs available:
- KJ McDaniels
- Kevin Seraphin
- Josh Smith
- Gerald Green

Even then, those guys, Dirk, Matthews and Parsons are not going to be enough to make them competitive. They're going to suck next year, so they should just get used to it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Feel bad for anyone who put money on Dallas to win anything this year.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> They're the Clippers.


That doesn't explain anything. I asked him how is it going to blow up for the Clippers?

Other than the fact that DeAndre still can't make his free throws?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Feel bad for anyone who put money on Dallas to win anything this year.


DJ wasn't going to get them over the top anyway. Don't feel too bad. A fool and his money are soon parted.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ron said:


> That doesn't explain anything. I asked him how is it going to blow up for the Clippers?
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the fact that DeAndre still can't make his free throws?



May not necessarily blow up but they aren't beating the top teams in the west to get to the finals.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ron said:


> DJ wasn't going to get them over the top anyway. Don't feel too bad. A fool and his money are soon parted.



Oh, I know he wasn't. Doesn't mean people didn't put money on Dallas. And I don't actually feel bad for them. Their loss, not mine.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Ron said:


> DJ wasn't going to get them over the top anyway. Don't feel too bad.* A fool and his money are soon parted.*


Especially if they throw panic money Josh Smiths way


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618997675979988993


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ron said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618997675979988993



Already posted.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Says middle management Jamel.
> 
> 
> Everyone reach for your Cokes, Jamel has something business related to say!
> ...


Not only are you wrong, I fucking hate the president of coke. He/she is a bigger waste than Canada.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Floods said:


> I'm getting a good chuckle out of his need to constantly remind us how above this place he is, when he posts here practically non-stop and has well over 20,000 posts. It's also great how tirelessly he tries to argue semantics with everyone else's posts while contributing absolutely nothing of his own.


Do you really enjoy that? You've done nothing but complain about it for years. Hell you even blamed me for dre leaving even though dre pmed me and said otherwise.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> Feel bad for anyone who put money on Dallas to win anything this year.


I don't. I think you would of been a fool to pick them to make it out of the first round. Hell last night I posted in this thread wondering why Jordan would sign there.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

I guarantee that is not the first time something like this has happened.

It's just we have so much more access to information with twitter, etc. that we would have never been able to find out the details of these situations in the past.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

roux said:


> I see that now.. that changes my viewpoint on this a hell of a lot more. Most people would punch their grandma in the face for 30 million dollars so I wasnt going to fault Jordan for that. Not that 3 million dollars is chump change but it does make him look even worse.


It shouldn't change your viewpoint. He was always opting out after three years, Clippers or Mavs. In three years he will be a 10 year vet and eligible for a max deal at 35% of the salary cap (maybe like 40 million starting salary?).


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

People can call him a bitch or whatever but ultimately he made the right decision in re-signing with the Clippers. From a basketball stand point he will have a better chance to win a title. From a personal stand point he would have regretted it for the rest of his life if he stuck to the mavs just because he was worried about the backlash from fans. 

The way that it happened was very unfortunate for the Mavs, and he should have just chosen the Clippers in the first place. But ultimately people have the right to change their minds. If you do change your mind then you need to make the decision that you think is right for yourself no matter what the external pressures are.

In a few years people will forget this whole thing happened, and let's say Deandre Jordan is at an all star level in a few years..Even if teams remember this incident it will not effect his ability to be employed again in the NBA. In fact, teams will still be knocking down doors to sign him if he still a good player. Maybe a fringe nba player would be doomed but if you are a valued asset then people will go after you. That is the reality of life. He can be a bitch yet every team would still take him in a heart beat(Just like Dwight Howard).


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

jayk009 said:


> People can call him a bitch or whatever but ultimately he made the right decision in re-signing with the Clippers. From a basketball stand point he will have a better chance to win a title. From a personal stand point he would have regretted it for the rest of his life if he stuck to the mavs just because he was worried about the backlash from fans.
> 
> The way that it happened was very unfortunate for the Mavs, and he should have just chosen the Clippers in the first place. But ultimately people have the right to change their minds. If you do change your mind then you need to make the decision that you think is right for yourself no matter what the external pressures are.
> 
> In a few years people will forget this whole thing happened, and let's say Deandre Jordan is at an all star level in a few years..Even if teams remember this incident it will not effect his ability to be employed again in the NBA. In fact, teams will still be knocking down doors to sign him if he still a good player. Maybe a fringe nba player would be doomed but if you are a valued asset then people will go after you. That is the reality of life. He can be a bitch yet every team would still take him in a heart beat(Just like Dwight Howard).


Um, you're missing the point. He committed to one place and screwed them over by going back on his word. Nobody cares whether it was the right decision or not. Dallas missed out on free agents and made contracts for players based on his committal. It's unfair to their fans. Also, your point about this maybe happening all the time and we now have twitter...the world spun just fine before twitter. They did reporting and people talk. Turkoglu and Boozer. We know of the other times.

He's like the retard that burns himself so now we have a warning on every styrofoam coffee cup. The NBA will probably force signed commitments, and that's probably for the best.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Mavs have to sign Kanter/Hill to compete now.

4 years 70 million for Kanter and MLE for Hill.

Thunder will not match (Harden case).


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

jayk009 said:


> People can call him a bitch or whatever but ultimately he made the right decision in re-signing with the Clippers. From a basketball stand point he will have a better chance to win a title. From a personal stand point he would have regretted it for the rest of his life if he stuck to the mavs just because he was worried about the backlash from fans.
> 
> The way that it happened was very unfortunate for the Mavs, and he should have just chosen the Clippers in the first place. But ultimately people have the right to change their minds. If you do change your mind then you need to make the decision that you think is right for yourself no matter what the external pressures are.
> 
> In a few years people will forget this whole thing happened, and let's say Deandre Jordan is at an all star level in a few years..Even if teams remember this incident it will not effect his ability to be employed again in the NBA. In fact, teams will still be knocking down doors to sign him if he still a good player. Maybe a fringe nba player would be doomed but if you are a valued asset then people will go after you. That is the reality of life. He can be a bitch yet every team would still take him in a heart beat(Just like Dwight Howard).


I can guarantee you deandre jordan gives zero fucks what internet geeks think of him. If I had the same second thoughts I would of done the same thing. Not going to sacrifice four years of my prime in the name of honor or something. 

Now if he just wanted attention all along or something then yeah that's lame. I don't believe it was some master plan to fuck the mavs like boozer asking the cavs to let him out after two years to resign with them only to bolt.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Ron said:


> Explain that. How will this blow up for the Clippers?


when their team is shit and never wins anything?


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

Adam said:


> Um, you're missing the point. He committed to one place and screwed them over by going back on his word. Nobody cares whether it was the right decision or not. Dallas missed out on free agents and made contracts for players based on his committal. It's unfair to their fans. Also, your point about this maybe happening all the time and we now have twitter...the world spun just fine before twitter. They did reporting and people talk. Turkoglu and Boozer. We know of the other times.
> 
> He's like the retard that burns himself so now we have a warning on every styrofoam coffee cup. The NBA will probably force signed commitments, and that's probably for the best.


I think you're missing the point. It doesn't matter if it's fair or not to the fans or that it's shitty for the Mavs(which it was). If he changed his mind then he has every right to that. He shouldn't be pressured to sign with the Mavs because of the factors you listed. Does it make him a bitch? Yes. Is it a shitty situation for the Mavs? Yes. Should he not change his mind because he doesn't want to be labelled a bitch and feels bad for the Mavs? No. 

In the end he made the right decision for himself but in the shittiest way possible. He probably regrets making the commitment in the first place ...but that's just the way it happened. In an ideal world he would have chosen the Clippers right away or not even given a promise to the mavericks...but the only thing I can say is..shit happens. This will not effect his future employability in the NBA and despite the Mavs getting screwed life goes on. NBA is a business and things like this sometimes happen...If Lebron called up Mark Cuban and says he will sign with them, Mark Cuban would rescind his contract offer to Deandre in a second. Would it be shitty business practice on Cubans part? Yes But would it prevent him from signing Lebron because he doesn't want to look like an asshole? No. 

If I verbally commit to buying a sports car but don't sign any contract and then go home and think about it and realize that maybe it's not the best thing for me. I would absolutely back out of buying it. Out of all of this rambling..What I am trying to say is that I don't blame Deandre for changing his mind and we don't live in a world where everything is ideal all the time.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

He has the right to change his mind. The Clippers have the right to go after him before he has signed. I don't have any issue with them. But the NBA has to create rules going forward that make sure their fans aren't left disappointed and crushed. When us normals move around and take the best offer there aren't fans of the company we're joining buying season tickets and getting crushed for years because you cost that team their entire free agency. Like I said, there's a reason we have a warning on hot beverages. DJ proved the verbal commitment isn't good enough.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

Adam said:


> He has the right to change his mind. The Clippers have the right to go after him before he has signed. I don't have any issue with them. But the NBA has to create rules going forward that make sure their fans aren't left disappointed and crushed. When us normals move around and take the best offer there aren't fans of the company we're joining buying season tickets and getting crushed for years because you cost that team their entire free agency. Like I said, there's a reason we have a warning on hot beverages. DJ proved the verbal commitment isn't good enough.



Then we have to ban social media like twitter and people like Woj. 

Like I said, I bet you something like this has happened before but by the time we got access to it...We might think that it was just a rumour and not an actual commitment...These are the problems of real time information that we get. Elton Brand did the exact same thing as Deandre to screw the clippers but it didn't get as much attention because we didn't even know that Brand made the committment in the first place. Nowadays people send people their text messages and insiders announce every little thing on their twitter minutes after it happens. This is just a product of having way more information. If you don't want to be dissapointed then you need to stay away from social media, because nowadays we know when a player signed a contract, what kind of pen they used to sign it, and what time they took a shit that day. Ultimately even 10 years ago we wouldn't have even known for sure whether or not Deandre made a full commitment to Dallas, there was no Woj twitter back then...if we saw a report that Deandre will sign with Dallas and then we see that he re-signed with the Clippers, we would never ever have known about the meeting that took place, Mark Cuban flying in and being locked out, etc. etc. We would have just passed off the original information of Deandre agreeing with Dallas as just a rumour and nothing more.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

DJ has the right to do this but it is still a dick move. It doesn't affect him because he is a max caliber player, but imagine a team did this to a role player. If a team gave a verbal agreement to some player and then the player turns down offers from other teams. If the team then decides not to sign the guy the guy loses leverage because chances are other teams have already moved on. DJ's agent will suffer the consequences because he lost a lot of credibility due to this debacle.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

The deals teams and players reach during the moratorium period are more than just "verbal agreements" like a recruit committing to a school is a verbal agreement. They involve an actual negotiated contract complete with terms and the whole 9 yards. It's not the same thing as a 17 year old verbally committing to a college coach because it was sunny out one day and he had a good time. When dealing with adults, I think there is a reasonable expectation that a person agreeing to a negotiated contract has actually used their brain to decide the contract is something they want.

Jordan comes out of this looking like absolutely horrible. Shameless, childish, dishonorable, untrustworthy, unintelligent... pretty much every bad descriptor you can think of.

The Clippers end is slightly more understandable, but still completely inappropriate. If you're going to back out of one of these deals, have the balls to actually back out before you start taking calls from other teams. The Clippers should not have done any negotiating with him until he formally informed Dallas that he would not be signing the contract he agreed to.

I was half-joking last night about David Stern, but I do think the league needs to do something. This is not how they want business to be conducted going forward.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



R-Star said:


> Nah man, they ****ing don't. You have absolutely no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> "After they signed on the dotted line", nope. You breach your contract with a major company and they've wasted time on you? Or worse they see you as a huge asset going to a competitor? No. You have absolutely no idea what you're talking about. Clearly we aren't talking about the same circles of business here.
> 
> I'd never be allowed a move like this.


Oil consulting? In Canada? That's fairly niche. You'd be likely to have to keep your actions cleaner, networking and contacts are much thinner.

I've seen this, and worse, happen both in high finance and the fashion industries, but again, it's not a common thing.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> @RollWithEm apparently did and a couple others. Im guessing these people work in IT or HR or manufacturing or something non-business related.


I'm in commercial construction. Can't be much more "in business" than being in the business of building businesses.


----------



## Goulet (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



Ballscientist said:


> This is like,
> 
> Tomorrow DeAndre will get married with Mavs. Tonight he will sleep with his ex boyfriend Clippers ......


Incorrect.

Basically he was set on LEAVING his wife for a new girl and had second thoughts while everyone else convinced him he needed to stay with her because the situation wasn't nec better for him, but better for the family.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



Goulet said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> Basically he was set on LEAVING his wife for a new girl and had second thoughts while everyone else convinced him he needed to stay with her because the situation wasn't nec better for him, but better for the family.


except his wife will throw him out in about 5 years because he's old and can't bang as hard as before.


----------



## Goulet (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: DeAndre Jordan to sign with the Dallas Mavericks*



seifer0406 said:


> except his wife will throw him out in about 5 years because he's old and can't bang as hard as before.


Well the kids will be out of the house in 3-4 years as CP3 might be done.

He will be fine leaving at that point.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Here's a funny, relevent story;


Back in January 1999, well-regarded young power forward Antonio McDyess became an unrestricted free agent during the truncated post-lockout offseason. McDyess had been traded from the Denver Nuggets to the Phoenix Suns prior to the 1997-98 season but reached an agreement to rejoin the Nuggets soon after the end of the lockout. Like Jordan, he had some misgivings about the decision and called Suns teammate Jason Kidd.

The Nuggets ensured that McDyess would not meet with Kidd via some drastic measures. Later, McDyess told Chris McCosky of the Detroit News about what happened (via Denver Stiffs via J.A Adande):

Kidd, along with Suns teammates George McCloud and Rex Chapman, chartered a plane and flew through a blizzard into Denver that night.

"I was at a (Colorado Avalanche) hockey game (in the owner's suite) and I wasn't going to sign until they got there," McDyess said.

But McDyess said Dan Issel, Denver's coach and general manager at the time, knew Kidd's rescue party was on the way, and instructed security and ticket sellers at McNichols Arena to keep Kidd and company out of the building.

"I mean, it was a blizzard outside, and they wouldn't let those guys inside the arena. They kept them out in the snow," McDyess said. "It was crazy times."

McDyess, true to his character, honored his verbal commitment to the Nuggets and played four more seasons with them. But he's always regretted the decision he made on that snowy night.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> I'm in commercial construction. Can't be much more "in business" than being in the business of building businesses.


So let's say you get a bid for a huge contract and are told they'll go with your competitor, but have to wait for the decision maker to get back from France in a week. This decision maker is someone you have a rapport with already. Do you just walk away or do you send him some calls/emails when he lands from France?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> So let's say you get a bid for a huge contract and are told they'll go with your competitor, but have to wait for the decision maker to get back from France in a week. This decision maker is someone you have a rapport with already. Do you just walk away or do you send him some calls/emails when he lands from France?


Apples and orange construction cones.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Apples and orange construction cones.


That tells me all I need to know


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> That tells me all I need to know


That's my sole purpose.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Ron said:


> Because they already got their one lifetime gift from Stern when he basically stole Chris Paul from the Lakers?


You mean when the Hornets' ownership vetoed a bad trade?



edabomb said:


> So Dallas would have tanked if they hadn't signed Jordan and Matthews. I guess the tank may well now be on.
> 
> Too bad for Dirk 30,000 is a few hundred out of sight this season.





R-Star said:


> And Dirk plays center? Terrible replacement.


You know, if Dallas does decide to go full tank-job for a year or two (and judging by Cuban's comments, they might), I wouldn't put it above the Dallas front office, and Cuban in particular, to gift Dirk to somewhere that he can go win another title or two. Golden State would probably be happy to flip Gerald Wallace's contract, a 2019 first, and and maybe even Kevon Looney or another first for Dirk and Ray Felton's contract, no? Nowitzki would look awfully good as the center in the Warriors' smallball lineups.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The real winner here is Kobe Bryant.

How's the paycut treating you Dirk? They both have the same amount of playoff wins since signing their extensions.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I can guarantee you deandre jordan gives zero fucks what internet geeks think of him. If I had the same second thoughts I would of done the same thing. Not going to sacrifice four years of my prime in the name of honor or something.
> 
> Now if he just wanted attention all along or something then yeah that's lame. I don't believe it was some master plan to fuck the mavs like boozer asking the cavs to let him out after two years to resign with them only to bolt.


He gives zero ****s. Just like Jamel does. The same Jamel that's going into drawn out stories about how Dre was pm'ing him back and forth when another poster said it was his fault he left. He clearly gives zero ****s. 

What a joke.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> That tells me all I need to know


That you're wrong? That you constant try to compare things that aren't even similar?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> He gives zero ****s. Just like Jamel does. The same Jamel that's going into drawn out stories about how Dre was pm'ing him back and forth when another poster said it was his fault he left. He clearly gives zero ****s.
> 
> What a joke.


Shouldn't you be liking @RollWithEm's post since he's disagreeing with me? I mean I know I give zero fucks, but your image on this site and being friends with people with fantasy names on the internet is all you have going on in your sad Red Deer existence. That and you have a wife and two kids (that counts as balling Red Deer).


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> That you're wrong? That you constant try to compare things that aren't even similar?


If I was wrong he would of been quick to point out why. But I'm not. In business theres nothing unethical about pursuing the sale when the contract has yet to even be signed.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Not sure if anyone posted Cuban's official statement, but I love that he gave Wes Matthews the opportunity to back out of his agreement, and love even more that Wes Matthews is staying true to his word.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Mark Cuban just confirmed he hasn't heard a word from Deandre Jordan since Tuesday. So he really is the non-confrontational scary bitch that Floods said he is.

And his response to Broussard saying he was driving around looking for Deandre?

@Chris_Broussard that's is the dumbest shit Ive ever heard. If you had any ethics u would msg me and I will give u his address


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Mark Cuban just confirmed he hasn't heard a word from Deandre Jordan since Tuesday. So he really is the non-confrontational scary bitch that Floods said he is.
> 
> And his response to Broussard saying he was driving around looking for Deandre?
> 
> @Chris_Broussard that's is the dumbest shit Ive ever heard. If you had any ethics u would msg me and I will give u his address


You going to stop following Broussard now @Ron? When someone tweets something clearly made up use your common sense and don't listen to it because he has a blue check.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Shouldn't you be liking @RollWithEm's post since he's disagreeing with me? I mean I know I give zero fucks, but your image on this site and being friends with people with fantasy names on the internet is all you have going on in your sad Red Deer existence. That and you have a wife and two kids (that counts as balling Red Deer).


It's said Clive beside my user name for 4 years man (when it doesn't have the girlfriends couch joke). For a guy who doesn't care, it's odd you'd remember the name of a town I lived in 4 years ago.


Cue the "Well uh...... it's because it's such a stupid name! I don't care... *I DON'T CARE! YOU'RE ALL NERDS AND I WORK FOR COKE!"*


Keep digging that hole of yours Jamel. Your act is a lot more transparent than you think.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> If I was wrong he would of been quick to point out why. But I'm not. In business theres nothing unethical about pursuing the sale when the contract has yet to even be signed.


Because you're the business ethics major around here because you sell coke machines to high schools and malls?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> If I was wrong he would of been quick to point out why. But I'm not. In business theres nothing unethical about pursuing the sale when the contract has yet to even be signed.


Most businesses don't have arbitrary moratoriums, though. If it wasn't for the stupid rule, the ethics would be very clear. The NBA has blurred those ethics.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Dallas needs to find a way to either make the postseason or be among the league's seven worst teams. The 2016 pick Boston owns is only top-7 protected.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> Dallas needs to find a way to either make the postseason or be among the league's seven worst teams. The 2016 pick Boston owns is only top-7 protected.


Making the postseason seems unlikely... so it must be about time to tank.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Mark Cuban just confirmed he hasn't heard a word from Deandre Jordan since Tuesday. So he really is the non-confrontational scary bitch that Floods said he is.
> 
> And his response to Broussard saying he was driving around looking for Deandre?
> 
> @Chris_Broussard that's is the dumbest shit Ive ever heard. If you had any ethics u would msg me and I will give u his address


Saw him respond to Broussard, that was awesome. How the guy has even an ounce of credibility to anyone anymore is beyond me.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Dallas might actually be the worst team in the West as is...except for Portland maybe. Too bad the East is still the East.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Not sure if anyone posted Cuban's official statement, but I love that he gave Wes Matthews the opportunity to back out of his agreement, and love even more that Wes Matthews is staying true to his word.


Haha, yeah. He gave him the, "Are you sure?" hoping he would back out but he didn't. They probably never would have signed him if not for DeAndre.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Adam said:


> Haha, yeah. He gave him the, "Are you sure?" hoping he would back out but he didn't. They probably never would have signed him if not for DeAndre.


Exactly - him backing out may have been to Dallas' benefit. Especially at that 4-year deal


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Adam said:


> Haha, yeah. He gave him the, "Are you sure?" hoping he would back out but he didn't. They probably never would have signed him if not for DeAndre.


They could send him OKC's way, and OKC could send Dallas a bunch of shooting guards guaranteed to get them into great draft position.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I'm gonna keep pushing Dirk to Golden State and hope I can will it into existence.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> The real winner here is Kobe Bryant.
> 
> How's the paycut treating you Dirk? They both have the same amount of playoff wins since signing their extensions.


Tim Duncan says hi.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Outside of him refusing to call or talk to Cuban, I don't see what the big deal is. He changed his mind, could have done without all the reality show scenario, but his chance of winning a championship is significantly better with the Clips than with the Mavs.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Warriors

How about Wallace, #30 pick and two future first round picks for Dirk?

Dirk is the perfect fit for Dubs.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Ballscientist said:


> Warriors
> 
> How about Wallace, #30 pick and two future first round picks for Dirk?
> 
> Dirk is the perfect fit for Dubs.


I said that twice already.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Am I the only person who doesn't get all the "The Mavs would have sucked anyways! The Clips are much better for Jordan." nonsense? 


The Clippers continue to tread water around the same level each year. They never really improve their roster, and if anything Doc Rivers is doing terrible move after terrible move.

On the flip side the Mavs picked up Parsons last year, Wes this year along with what they thought was Jordan. They are consistently linked to trying to land big name free agents every single off season.

I don't get the Mavs hate. I see them as having a much brighter future. Maybe that's just me, but it seems like common sense.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bogg said:


> I'm gonna keep pushing Dirk to Golden State and hope I can will it into existence.


I think you wouldn't get the draft pick if they did that. They'd be abysmal.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

The difference between "with Jordan" and "without Jordan" is

Knocked out in the first round or knocked down in the second round

5 teams are better than Clippers now

Spurs
Warriors
Thunder
Rockets
Grizz


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Adam said:


> I think you wouldn't get the draft pick if they did that. They'd be abysmal.


Well, I'm looking at it more from a pure entertainment standpoint - as a Boston fan I want them to still try to make the playoffs and ship us the 10th pick. However, I'm also okay with the pick rolling forward for a year or two. That way it sticks around as a trade chip instead of becoming a player that may or may not disappoint in their rookie year and kill their value immediately.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Adam said:


> Um, you're missing the point. He committed to one place and screwed them over by going back on his word. Nobody cares whether it was the right decision or not. Dallas missed out on free agents and made contracts for players based on his committal. It's unfair to their fans. Also, your point about this maybe happening all the time and we now have twitter...the world spun just fine before twitter. They did reporting and people talk. Turkoglu and Boozer. We know of the other times.
> 
> *He's like the retard that burns himself so now we have a warning on every styrofoam coffee cup.* The NBA will probably force signed commitments, and that's probably for the best.


Putting this shit in my sig. Now.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> It's said Clive beside my user name for 4 years man (when it doesn't have the girlfriends couch joke). For a guy who doesn't care, it's odd you'd remember the name of a town I lived in 4 years ago.
> 
> 
> Cue the "Well uh...... it's because it's such a stupid name! I don't care... *I DON'T CARE! YOU'RE ALL NERDS AND I WORK FOR COKE!"*
> ...





R-Star said:


> Because you're the business ethics major around here because you sell coke machines to high schools and malls?


I don't work for coke and never have. I don't and never have sold anything to high schools or malls. Is this like your act where you call players by the wrong name on purpose? Funny you mock me for knowing what bumfuck igloo you drill oil from and walk your dog and play domestic dad in your worthless country yet don't even know where I work. 

You won't guess it either, I changed jobs two weeks ago.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Most businesses don't have arbitrary moratoriums, though. If it wasn't for the stupid rule, the ethics would be very clear. The NBA has blurred those ethics.


The NBA has, not the clippers. The clippers aren't going to let their asset walk because they're unsure of the undefined ethics.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hibachi! said:


> Tim Duncan says hi.


So what does that mean, it's a good strategy or not? Clearly as the mavs have proven asking your loyal star to sacrifice doesn't guarantee shit, and the Lakers would suck still if Kobe was making a third of what he is.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I don't work for coke and never have. I don't and never have sold anything to high schools or malls. Is this like your act where you call players by the wrong name on purpose? Funny you mock me for knowing what bumfuck igloo you drill oil from and walk your dog and play domestic dad in your worthless country yet don't even know where I work.
> 
> You won't guess it either, I changed jobs two weeks ago.


You sure seem to have something against Canada.

Either that, or your repertoire is extremely bare, which is far more likely.

You just keep sitting there, yelling, swearing, talking about Canada and oil over and over again in like 50 posts over the last few days. It's pretty sad.


I'm starting to realize when it comes to this, we aren't even relatively close. You just aren't any good at it. At best you're just a guy who loses his temper quickly and keeps repeating the same nonsense.

*"**** CANADA! I DON'T CARE WHAT SOME POLAR BEAR ****ING OIL WORKER THINKS! YOU'RE ALL NERDS!"*

Yes Jamel, good work.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> So what does that mean, it's a good strategy or not? Clearly as the mavs have proven asking your loyal star to sacrifice doesn't guarantee shit, and the Lakers would suck still if Kobe was making a third of what he is.


So, because it didn't pan out of the Mavs that means it works for no one and somehow validates Kobe?

Or.... maybe bringing up Kobe in the first place was stupid. About as stupid as when you said he was going to take a big paycut right before he signed his current deal.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> So, because it didn't pan out of the Mavs that means it works for no one and somehow validates Kobe?
> 
> Or.... maybe bringing up Kobe in the first place was stupid. About as stupid as when you said he was going to take a big paycut right before he signed his current deal.


That was the same thread where you predicted hill would be traded for Chris Paul.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> That was the same thread where you predicted hill would be traded for Chris Paul.


Is it? I don't remember writing that. Could you quote it for me? I can quote you saying Kobe would take a big paycut. I can then quote you later where you lose your **** and say he did in fact take a paycut so you were right all along.


How's that sound junior?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story...-jordan-decision-renege-deal-dallas-mavericks



> Dallas Mavericks small forward Chandler Parsons, who led the team's recruiting campaign for DeAndre Jordan, described himself as "shocked, very disappointed, frustrated, disrespected" that the big man reneged on his verbal commitment to join the Mavs and re-signed with the Los Angeles Clippers.
> 
> "This is something that I've never seen in my career, and I know that it doesn't happen very often," Parsons told ESPN.com on Thursday. "When a man gives you his word and an organization his word, especially when that organization put in so much effort and I walked him through this process and was very, very open and willing to work with him, it's just very unethical and disrespectful."
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619239412178644993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619239743839014912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619240357100851201

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619239524531466240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619239524531466240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619240310166519808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619240637477486592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619240478806970368
Deandre Jordan is not getting as much hate as I anticipated. Media is ok with him being a straight bitch. They are saying it was great fun. they are saying a 26 year old man isn't mature enough to tell Cuban to his face he isn't going to sign.. It's like I'm in the twilight zone....

How old was Dwight when he flew back to LA to tell Lakers brass that he was going to Houston? Yet he got crucified by the media. 

DeAndre deserves some heat for this. He left Dallas hanging for 8 days and essentially screwed over that franchise by locking down their cap flexibility and preventing them to peruse other FA's. The thing that really bugs me is that even when he knew he'd changed his mind and was going back to the Clippers, he wasn't man enough to call or even text Cuban and tell him. Parsons may or may not be right that DeAndre was too scared to be the man in Dallas. But he was too scared to act like a man and admit to the Mavericks organization that he was reneging on the deal. That's classless and cowardly. I won't shed a tear at all for the Clippers if their season falls apart. Fuck them


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

R-Star said:


> I know if ESPN and twitter were saying I agreed to a contract with another team and I hadn't, I'd probably say something... just saying.
> 
> 
> And a verbal agreement is still important to some people, even though it's 2015 and no one gives a **** about anything anymore morality wise it seems.


Oh I totally agree. I'm not defending Jordan in the least. He's a total scumbag and what he did was shitty through and through. But we(meaning fans) don't know the details of what was said, how things were handled or who was or was not informed. Alot of false information released and lies to cover tracks everywhere. Crucifying someone for details that are literally just how someone assumes it went down is pretty ignorant. That's all I'm saying.

Though I don't think the Clippers did anything wrong at all. They have ever right to pursue him until he signed on the line. But Jordan is a dirtbag.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Doc Rivers using the "it's the agent's job to tell Cuban that he wasn't going to sign with them" excuse is bullshit. Apparently Fegan wasn't even with Deandre when he signed his contract. Jordan is a bitch for not manning up and telling Cuban about his decision.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Floods said:


> He made a commitment. The same commitment that every free agent signee makes in the moratorium period before they actually put the ink on the paper. Dallas took that commitment and planned their course of action around the expectation that Jordan would be their center. Him backing out screwed over a whole bunch of people.
> 
> Jordan called Doc because he was homesick and/or had buyer's remorse. I don't need to know every word they said on the phone, the actions that came out of that conversation speak loudly enough.
> 
> ...


Where in my post did I defense Jordan's actions? I simply commented on how you are creating your own details of the events that transpired and losing your mind. None of us know the details of what actually transpired behind closed doors or who was informed of what or when. 

Hell in this post alone you assume he informed nobody. In fact all Cuban has said is that Jordan wasn't in contact since Tuesday, do you know what was said between them on that Tuesday conversation? No you don't. Again, that's my point. In no way am I excusing Jordan(as my posts in this thread repeatedly say), he's really killed his image around the league offices with this stunt. But you making your own narrative is a bit much.



Floods said:


> You may consider taking a step away and maybe evaluate why you are blowing a gasket over me apparently blowing a gasket over someone else's life choices.


Where did I blow a gasket exactly? But sure you can say that back to me. But like you said,



> Do you have anything to directly counter any of it? If not, then shut the fuck up


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Doc Rivers using the "it's the agent's job to tell Cuban that he wasn't going to sign with them" excuse is bullshit. *Apparently Fegan wasn't even with Deandre when he signed his contract.* Jordan is a bitch for not manning up and telling Cuban about his decision.


So it's Jordan's agent's responsibility to contact Cuban _for_ Jordan to inform him that his client is reneging on his agreement (so Jordan the sobbing jizz rag doesn't have to face what he's doing), but _not_ his responsibility to be present when his client is fucking signing a contract? Amazing.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

l0st1 said:


> Where in my post did I defense Jordan's actions? I simply commented on how you are creating your own details of the events that transpired and losing your mind. None of us know the details of what actually transpired behind closed doors or who was informed of what or when.
> 
> Hell in this post alone you assume he informed nobody. In fact all Cuban has said is that Jordan wasn't in contact since Tuesday, do you know what was said between them on that Tuesday conversation? No you don't. Again, that's my point. In no way am I excusing Jordan(as my posts in this thread repeatedly say), he's really killed his image around the league offices with this stunt. But you making your own narrative is a bit much.


So no, you don't have anything to counter what I said about Jordan. But regrettably, you did not shut the fuck up, instead you just babbled some more. Solid choice.



> Where did I blow a gasket exactly? But sure you can say that back to me. But like you said,


Where did _I_ blow a gasket exactly? Why are you admonishing me for making assumptions while throwing out assumptions of your own?


----------



## Pelicans808 (Jun 9, 2015)

Maybe Doc would feel differently if he was in Cuban's shoes during this whole ordeal yesterday. It's easy to be arrogant when it's not happening to you.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Floods said:


> So no, you don't have anything to counter what I said about Jordan. But regrettably, you did not shut the fuck up, instead you just babbled some more. Solid choice.
> 
> 
> Where did _I_ blow a gasket exactly? Why are you admonishing me for making assumptions while throwing out assumptions of your own?


Anything to counter your made up version of events? Ya I'll get right on that.

What assumptions have I made exactly? I said we don't know. I haven't said Jordan did or did not do anything. I simply said we do not know. Wait, my mistake I assumed you weren't part of Jordan's conversations with Cuban/Dallas. My mistake you probably were intimately involved with them and because of that access know the details of events.

What a joke. Ya, I'll be done with this now as clearly you realize you made shit up and that's why you are simply grasping at straws. Good to see you took a step off that ledge.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

l0st1 said:


> What assumptions have I made exactly?


How about assuming that I'm "blowing a gasket" by commenting on Jordan's astonishing lack of character? That's a good one.

And what about this is made up?: 

-Jordan reneged on his agreement. 
-Jordan called Doc because he was homesick. 
-Jordan ducked Cuban and everyone associated with the Mavs until the clock ran out and he could legally put pen to paper so he wouldn't have to face them himself.

How is that a made up version of events? It's not. It's 100% fact. Otherwise you would have actually provided hard evidence to the contrary by now.

Whatever, bye. See you next time you randomly revive a dead argument and then scurry off once the heat gets turned up.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

In other news, Matthews just got paid big time!

According to David Aldridge, he's now locked into a 4yr/70m contract


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Jordan really looks bad in this situation. Im not surprised Doc being involved with this situation. He's a turd in a suit showing his snake like colors….


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

It's like Doc goes out of his way to be an obnoxious, unlikable prick these days.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Dallas is going to be fine, they just traded for Zaza Pachulia


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

roux said:


> Dallas is going to be fine, they just traded for Zaza Pachulia


:2ti:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Would Tyson Chandler resigned with Dallas had they not gone after DJ?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Floods said:


> You may consider taking a step away and maybe evaluate why you are blowing a gasket over me apparently blowing a gasket over someone else's life choices.


Come on now. Me and Lost have clashed before but he's one of the more calm posters on the site. He's usually very reasonable in his posts and doesn't go overboard with his arguments like certain posters (myself included) do.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> The NBA has, not the clippers. The clippers aren't going to let their asset walk because they're unsure of the undefined ethics.


That sounds like a fair assessment to me.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

HB said:


> In other news, Matthews just got paid big time!
> 
> According to David Aldridge, he's now locked into a 4yr/70m contract


True

Mavs have two max in Chandler and Wesley.

I want to play for Mavs!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story...-jordan-decision-renege-deal-dallas-mavericks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With fatherly wisdom like this, is it any wonder Austin Rivers looks and acts like such a brat?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Former All-Star point guard Deron Williams is in talks with the Brooklyn Nets about securing his potential release this offseason to clear the way for Williams to sign with his hometown Dallas Mavericks


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Marcus13 said:


> Former All-Star point guard Deron Williams is in talks with the Brooklyn Nets about securing his potential release this offseason to clear the way for Williams to sign with his hometown Dallas Mavericks


So long as Deron Wiliams keeps playing like he did last year, and doesn't magically return to being Utah-era Williams, I'd actually like this. It would solidify Dallas a longshot playoff team instead of outright tanking, meaning that pick they owe the C's probably winds up late lottery, and it makes the Nets (who have no protection on the pick they owe Boston) worse. I'd happily take a top-5 and a 10-14 pick from Brooklyn and Dallas, respectively, at the end of the coming season.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Bogg said:


> So long as Deron Wiliams keeps playing like he did last year, and doesn't magically return to being Utah-era Williams, I'd actually like this. It would solidify Dallas a longshot playoff team instead of outright tanking, meaning that pick they owe the C's probably winds up late lottery, and it makes the Nets (who have no protection on the pick they owe Boston) worse. I'd happily take a top-5 and a 10-14 pick from Brooklyn and Dallas, respectively, at the end of the coming season.


Seems like a good year to be a Celtics fan.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm surprised the Mavs aren't putting a better deal in for Hibbert to be honestly. It's not hard to beat that LA offer.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

R-Star said:


> I'm surprised the Mavs aren't putting a better deal in for Hibbert to be honestly. It's not hard to beat that LA offer.


That's because Larry Bird and the Pacers are classy and don't reneg on deals they've agreed to...


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Mark Cuban went to Deandre Jordan's house on Tuesday night and nobody was home. He text Deandre and let him know he was there and Deandre told Mark he was out on a date.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> That's because Larry Bird and the Pacers are classy and don't reneg on deals they've agreed to...


I used to think Larry Was classy. Then he brought in crazy Andrew Bynum and shanked Danny Granger in the back while he wasn't looking.

Larry Bird is the Dirty Bird.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619672829374521344


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Oh hey... look at that... a Twitter apology. Good for you dirtbag. 


Call him you piece of ****. But even then, too bad, damage is done.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Don't worry boys, it's handled. 


Riley Russell
‏@RileyWRussell @DeAndrejordan6 @mcuban @Dallasmavs Oh wow! A twitter apology! That's so.. high school girl of you? Enjoy your 2nd round exit, piece of ****


#IDon 'tKnowHowToEmbedTweets


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Just damage control.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621411324065492992


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

DeAndre Jordan and agent Dan Fegan part ways. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638446291392069632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638446600646455296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638446800450514944


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> DeAndre Jordan and agent Dan Fegan part ways.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638446291392069632
> ...


3 agents in 7 years? The guy seems like a flake.


----------

